# A whisper fro Norway!



## Vipe (Jul 22, 2014)

I just want to say hallo to everybody in here. I am new her today, and I am going to walk around to make myself confortable her. Pleace send a message if you want to


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome from Tennessee.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome from Devon, England.


----------



## Ms.N (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome
From wasaga beach,Ontario,Canada


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome from Rochester, Minnesota. Have roots in Norway. Where in Norway are you from?


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome from Miami, Florida! I'm sure you will enjoy this site.


----------



## LRB1988 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome, from Washington, state USA


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome, from hot and sunny Texas.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome from British Columbia, Canada, great site great people enjoy. :thumbup: Anita


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Indianapolis IN. My father was stationed in Norway many many years ago. I still have the beautiful sweater that he brought home for all of us. One day I would love to be that competent to create such a work.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome from a KPer married to a Norwegian.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome from a warm and sunny England.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Forum from sunny California!


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Bayside NY :-D


----------



## grandmaluvs2knit (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome from Eastern Canada!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

hi


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin USA


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

WElcome from Eastern Oregon. We have lots of Norwegians in my area.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome from Alabama, USA.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

You are most WELCOME to KP. Norwegians do such lovely needle work. Please help us!


----------



## Vipe (Jul 22, 2014)

I am from the south-east. The couty called Østfold


----------



## Vipe (Jul 22, 2014)

I would love to see that sweater! We have lots of beatiful patterns for sweaters here in Norway.


----------



## Vipe (Jul 22, 2014)

I guess you got yourselves a beatiful lady


----------



## Vipe (Jul 22, 2014)

I love to help if i can


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome from Pittsburgh PA. I'm glad you joined us.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome to this wonderful forum from Illinois, USA.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from CC.... :lol:


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Vipe said:


> I just want to say hallo to everybody in here. I am new her today, and I am going to walk around to make myself confortable her. Pleace send a message if you want to


glad to know you! welcome from the Philippines, the country mostly visited by typhoons.

lunie


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi! nice to know it's sunny in your side of the world. here everyday is wet if not windy...scary sometimes...


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello from the East Coast of Yorkshire UK.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp,from Australia.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hey from the northeast of England but originally from Sweden been to Norway a few times beautiful country hope you enjoy your visits to this site


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome from Scotland, I have family in Norway, used to work for a Norwegian Shipping company. Where are you in Norway? Its my favourite country outside Scotland


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Adelaide, Australia.


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome from Sudbury Ontario Canada. I was in Oslo last summer for a much too brief stay. I would have loved to have seen every part of your country, but another time for that. Enjoy K.P. My knitting skills have improved so much since joining here. Jenny


----------



## NZ Shirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Hilsen fra New Zealand. welcome to KP it is a great site indeed. I am descended from Norwegian great grandparents who emmigrated to NZ in 1872 from Fredrickstad - Hvaler, Christiania (Oslo) and Buskerud. still have lots of family in Norway been and visited them 15 years ago beautiful country. In regular contact with them which is very exciting 
ha det Shirley


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

Velkommen from another KPer in Illinois (USA)! I have a bunch of 2nd & 3rd cousins in & around Vik i Sogn (just north of Voss), and 1 older 2nd cousin in Tonsberg, which I expect is not too terribly far from you in Ostfold.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Make yourself comfy


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama! USA. I have been to Norway. We had exchange students that lived with us, and we went to visit them. We visited Stavanger and Kristiansand. Now the student has grown up and has a family of her own, she will be visiting us next year. We are looking forward in seeing her new family. You have a beautiful country!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

welcome from Pennsylvania USA


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome from very cloudy Western, Pennsylvania..


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome from the heart of the United States, Kansas. It is hot and humid here. I hope you enjoy KP. Everyone is so helpful. I have learned a lot. ;0)


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

.... and another welcome from Tennessee! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome from Georgia! I have a lovely Norwegian family member (through marriage), who is a fabulous knitter and is from Flora. I am of the opinion that Norwegians are fantastic knitters!


----------



## MaryAnn Gullihur (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome from California USA! You will love this site.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome from Kissimmee, FL.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome from Maryland in the U.S. This is a wonderful group of folks. I am sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day and welcome from Sydney NSW Australia.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Wellcome from my heritage land!


Vipe said:


> I just want to say hallo to everybody in here. I am new her today, and I am going to walk around to make myself confortable her. Pleace send a message if you want to


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Vipe said:


> I just want to say hallo to everybody in here. I am new her today, and I am going to walk around to make myself confortable her. Pleace send a message if you want to


A whisper right back to you. Welcome to the best forum!
Enjoy the ride.
:thumbup:


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Hilsen Fra Canada!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello from the south coast of England. I live near Poole in dorset.
Enjoy this wonderful site..you can pick up so many great tips.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

A warm hello from Washington State. I spent a most wonderful day several years ago wandering around Oslo and taking hundreds of photos - loved it!


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome from crazy Connecticut, USA


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome from Washington state. I love Norway and we have an exchange student "daughter" we still love and are in touch with, after many years. She lives in Nesodden outside of Oslo. We have visited her and her family a few times. And my husband is of Norwegian heritage. I know yhou will enjoy it here on KP.
Dot


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome from Eastern Washington State. I'm still wanting to try knitting some scarfs I saw in a shop in Bergen. Very bulky yarn that looked so cozy.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to this wonderful forum from Ireland.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to this wonderful forum from Ireland.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South Florida!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Vipe said:


> I just want to say hallo to everybody in here. I am new her today, and I am going to walk around to make myself confortable her. Pleace send a message if you want to


Hello and welcome from Southern California!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

welcome from sunny Florida USA.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi and welcome from N Ireland.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello & welcome Vipe! My maternal grandmother & grandfather came from Norway.......I want to say Mandal?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Connecticut, USA.

Oh I want to visit your country and see the Aurora Light show. Must be breathtaking.

What do you enjoy working on?


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Welcome from Tennessee. Glad you have joined us.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

just wonna say hello and welcome


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Australia. My husband has a lot of family in Norway. A beautiful country which we have visited many times. Where in Norway are you from?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, USA


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Welcome from one of Canada's prairie provinces, Manitoba!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome from Maryland. I hope you enjoy this group.


----------



## Vipe (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome from Scotland, I have family in Norway, used to work for a Norwegian Shipping company. Where are you in Norway? Its my favourite country outside Scotland

Hi, I am from the South-East part of Norway. The county called Østfold. For about 40 years ago I vas on hollyday in UK with my parents. We stayed a.o. in Edinburgh and drive throug the high land


----------



## Vipe (Jul 22, 2014)

Dorsey said:


> Welcome from Washington state. I love Norway and we have an exchange student "daughter" we still love and are in touch with, after many years. She lives in Nesodden outside of Oslo. We have visited her and her family a few times. And my husband is of Norwegian heritage. I know yhou will enjoy it here on KP.
> Dot


It take me about 1 hour to drive to Nesodden, so that is not far from me


----------



## Vipe (Jul 22, 2014)

MrsB88keys said:


> Hello & welcome Vipe! My maternal grandmother & grandfather came from Norway.......I want to say Mandal?


Mandal is a littel town a bit further south in Norway. I live in the South-East part


----------



## Vipe (Jul 22, 2014)

LEE1313 said:


> Hi and welcome from Connecticut, USA.
> 
> Oh I want to visit your country and see the Aurora Light show. Must be breathtaking.
> 
> What do you enjoy working on?


I love everything that is possible to knit  and some times I crochet too. And I am very fond of spinning yarn on my spinning wheels


----------



## Vipe (Jul 22, 2014)

oge designs said:


> Hi and welcome from Australia. My husband has a lot of family in Norway. A beautiful country which we have visited many times. Where in Norway are you from?


Hi, I am from the South- East, the county called Østfold


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome Vipe, from Upstate New York, USA. It's a coincidence my friend just took off this morning to visit Norway. I bet she'll love it; she's never been there before. This is a wonderful group and hope you'll be happy here!


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

A Big Hello and Welcome.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Vipe and welcome to KP from Oregon. Glad to read that you are making yourself at home. Hope you find inspiration and camaraderie here.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

hello and welcome from Canada


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

Hei,
I am in California , but my mother's family was from Norway. I love Norway and was last there last summer. I do a lot of cooking and baking of Norwegian food too. Plus have enjoyed knitting sweaters , hats, and mittens with Norwegian two color patterns. Welcome to a wonderful knitting site.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

Hei,
I am in California , but my mother's family was from Norway. I love Norway and was last there last summer. I do a lot of cooking and baking of Norwegian food too. Plus have enjoyed knitting sweaters , hats, and mittens with Norwegian two color patterns. Welcome to a wonderful knitting site.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

A great big welcome from Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. Hope you will like what you see here. Looking forward to seeing some of your work


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello! Welcome from Maryland, USA.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome from Missouri! You've joined an amazing bunch of folks. Ask, and you'll find answers; share joy or stress, and you'll find listeners! Welcome aboard! :thumbup:


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

G'day from Australia. Was in Oslo and Lillihammer in 1972 beautiful country. :-D


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome from the middle of USA.


----------



## ginger38 (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome from Des Moines Washington. I too have roots in Norway and would live to hear about your area.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome from Utah, USA


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome from Maine.


SEA


----------



## creatingjudy (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome from Oregon! creatingjudy


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Canada.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome from Washington.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome from Texas, USA.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and another warm welcome from Australia.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello and Welcome from Oregon.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

So glad you joined us. Welcome from California.


----------



## vigdis3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, I am from Oslo, but have lived in USA for more than 40 years, still have all my family over there, jeg snakker framdeles Norsk. Vellkommen til strikkesidene.Vigdis


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome. I have visited your beautiful country and hope to do so again. Enjoy your time on KP.
Ellie


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome, Vipe from Oregon City, Oregon! My husbands heritage is Norwegian. The summer we got married, he had the opportunity to visit Norway, flying into Bergen and then traveling by train to Oslo, where he was able to find and visit with relatives. He has such fond memories of that trip! You'll love this site for both the people and the information and knowledge you can glean!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome from NC! I also have Norwegian roots.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire!


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome from Texas, near Houston.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------

